# Golden Hill



## artbymdp (Mar 16, 2013)

A simple foreground and a complex background


----------



## stonezephyr (Jan 17, 2013)

I like it! Gives you the depth of field illusion quite nicely. Gorgeous sky.


----------



## artbymdp (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks. I was experimenting with a contrast between abstract texturing at the hill and a more traditional background scene.


----------

